# 2019 Calendar



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2018)

I wanted to check with the group and find out if the 19 calendar should have a theme like the 17 one had or just go with pics of misc projects that have been done. 

If it doesn't get started soon it wont get done in time for Christmas. 

So I pose this question, what do you want to see for the 19 calendar?

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 10, 2018)

OK Don that sounds great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pinky (Jul 10, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2018)

Personally I like the way Colin did the 2018 one with each month having like things on it. JMO. Tony

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 10, 2018)

pinky said:


> View attachment 149803




Book a flight... and while you're there stop by & say hi to Don!!


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 10, 2018)

I like both calendars!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2018)

I really like the calendars with pics of all kinds of different works from the members. There is such a variety of interest here.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2018)

I think there should be one month with milling pics too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pinky (Jul 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 149804



that was Mike in 1950 with the advent of color

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2018)

pinky said:


> that was Mike in 1950 with the advent of color


Grrrrr, mill guy. he is 5'9" that was a big chunk of wood

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Grrrrr, mill guy. he is 5'9" that was a big chunk of wood


@Tony is 5'9", that's a pecker pole. This log was 7'2"

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2018)

I believe a mod has the best access to the pictures, would any of youz guyz want to take on the project of putting it together?


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 10, 2018)

I liked the 2018 format .. but good for what ever

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 10, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tony is 5'9", that's a pecker pole. This log was 7'2"
> 
> View attachment 149813



@Tony can’t be more than 5’4”

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tony is 5'9", that's a pecker pole. This log was 7'2"
> 
> View attachment 149813


All look pretty normal except the goofy looking one in the center without a hardhat....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> All look pretty normal except the goofy looking one in the center without a hardhat....


Nothing could hurt that noggin. It was 19 and indestructible. Or so he thought...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @Tony can’t be more than 5’4”



Lou, I'm more than 5'4" and Wendell you know that dang it!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2018)

Tony said:


> Lou, I'm more than 5'4" and Wendell you know that dang it!!!!!!!


I gave you 5'9" big guy...


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I gave you 5'9" big guy...



Thanks










I think.......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2018)

What did you do start at his toes and measure back, then up?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> What did you do start at his toes and measure back, then up?


Nah, I have a special tape...


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Makes no difference to me either way... 

The 2017 Wooden Knife Challenge was really cool, was a lot of fun; I'd do that one again in a heartbeat. No, it didn't showcase all the talent we have here, like the 2018 Calendar did, but it wasn't supposed too. It was about finding enough wooden knife pictures to fill up a calendar for Pappy, THEN we decided to make it a Wood Barter thing. I've dug that thread up several times and shown it to others, and they are always amazed that all of those knives were made of wood. Pappy did a terrific job on that one. 

The 2018 Calendar was great, in that it showed off more of the diversity in talent we have assembled here. A lot of beautiful work pictured on that calendar, and Colin did a fantastic job on it as well. 

The problem with the 2017 Calendar concept at this point is... 

You have to decide on a subject
You have to decide on project guidelines
You have to figure out who all is going to play
You have to decide upon a deadline for submission

You have to prod all the slowpokes 

You have to put the calendar together, and... 

You have to do all that in less than 6 months with folks leading the thread astray not less than 2 - 3 times day. 

 The 2018 Calendar format, you look at existing pictures, pick out the sweet ones, and make a Calendar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2018)

@rocky1 I liked how the 17 one went. Although I did not participate it was wonderful to see people competing for a place in it. The reason I'm asking now is in case other people also thought that way. I also think the 18 is a good format showing off a bunch of great things. 

My hope is that we give it a thought and have time to do either depending on what is decided. Of it's a competition I would be happy to do the work and distribution of everything. I wouldn't have access or the time to research all the great pics like Colin assembled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 11, 2018)

My thoughts are the '18 calendar enabled us to feature the wide breadth of talent found on WB. The '17 calendar, while exceptionally cool to look at, was a narrow sliver of the capabilities found in our talented folks. Therefore, my vote is a repeat of the '18 calendar. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2018)

While there are a lot of things that could be done for a challenge calendar, that could maybe be interesting, to us. Taking it out of the ordinary, (_i.e. wooden knife_) added a lot of wow factor to the 2017 calendar. When I show people that calendar, or the thread, or the wife shows them my knife; they are without fail, first impressed with the beauty of the knives, then they are simply amazed that they're made out of wood. Then it always hits them, they look confused for a moment, and say, "But, why did you make knives out of wood?" To which I typically reply... "Fer shitz and giggles!" After explaining in earnest why we did it, they all think that it's really cool we did that, zip back off to being amazed that the knives are made of wood, and carry on about how beautiful they are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

That's what I really liked about it. The entire thing was outside the box and pushed creativity. I like the show forged in fire and most of the time round one is a signature blade. Sometimes they are told what they need to make and it forces them to do something that pushes their abilities past what they would have ever done on their own. I believe that's why we are all here in some part. We learn from each other and exchange ideas. Personally I feel this is a chance to move the needle of our abilities with friendly competition. With that said there is nothing wrong with the 18 calendar. 

Thank you guys for the feedback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2018)

After thinking about it, I think we should do a state-shaped cutting board calendar. I'll send pics of Texas and Hawaii.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 11, 2018)

How about the “Best of 2018” theme and then find pictures submitted to the forum the past 12 months pair them down and then have the members vote on the final 12 for the calendar. You can use a committee to do the pairing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2018)

I volunteer Don to pick them out and make calendar. all those in favor- like this post....

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I volunteer Don to pick them out and make calendar. all those in favor- like this post....


so far it looks like Don is winning the poll!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I volunteer Don to pick them out and make calendar. all those in favor- like this post....



Stoopid Islander should do something to earn his keep.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> Stoopid Islander should do something to earn his keep.


I am the resident punching bag so you hush!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am the resident punching bag so you hush!



Solid point. Still, the committee of the  and  have deemed you responsible for the 2019 calendar. Thank you for your assistance in this matter Donny!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 11, 2018)

Do we want a person who builds a birdhouse to get rid of birds do the calendar

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

I am more than willing to do what ever is decided on, but a best of is going to need some mod help. 

Full transparency I was hoping to see another competition. Even thought it would be nice to alternate years between best of and do something out of the box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> Solid point. Still, the committee of the  and  have deemed you responsible for the 2019 calendar. Thank you for your assistance in this matter Donny!


Some committee...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Do we want a person who builds a birdhouse to get rid of birds do the calendar


Relocate the birds knucklehead

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am more than willing to do what ever is decided on, but a best of is going to need some mod help.
> 
> Full transparency I was hoping to see another competition. Even thought it would be nice to alternate years between best of and do something out of the box.



I'll help with it Don. The problem with doing a competition as I see it is time. It would probably be August by the time people can start on it, let's say a month to build. That doesn't leave much time for photos, selection, voting, etc. before the new year. I do like the idea of alternating years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Some committee...
> 
> View attachment 149946



That is NOT what we look like. Here's a pic of @Mike1950 and I the last time we got together.

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## pinky (Jul 11, 2018)

My My Tony, you're getting SOOOOOOOO Big!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2018)

pinky said:


> My My Tony, you're getting SOOOOOOOO Big!



@Tony stopped growing when he was 5. Now hes just using the scrap cutting board stock to glue under all his shoes....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> @Tony stopped growing when he was 5. Now hes just using the scrap cutting board stock to glue under all his shoes....


He does that in case he has to r.u.n.n.o.f.t.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> He does that in case he has to r.u.n.n.o.f.t.



You're not Jon, you can't be making up stoopid acronyms!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Back to the topic...

Can I ask for help from a mod or an admin to create a thread asking for input of what the site wants for the calendar? The competition or the best of. The bulk of the site doesn't follow my shenanigans to give enough input. Or as the mods make a decision on the direction you want this to go. 

Our calendar is something that I feel is a tradition that needs to be carried. While I would be honored to be a supporting role I dont want to make choices on behalf of the site.

Thank you for any help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Back to the topic...
> 
> Can I ask for help from a mod or an admin to create a thread asking for input of what the site wants for the calendar? The competition or the best of. The bulk of the site doesn't follow my shenanigans to give enough input. Or as the mods make a decision on the direction you want this to go.
> 
> ...



What do you want to call it? Maybe " Input needed for 2019 Calendar?"


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> What do you want to call it? Maybe " Input needed for 2019 Calendar?"



Make it a sticky as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2018)

And put it here.....

https://woodbarter.com/forums/general-woodworking-discussion.15/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Make I question of the week, that gets a lot of attention

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Make I question of the week, that gets a lot of attention



Have to wait till September for that....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Have to wait till September for that....


Killing me smalls

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Killing me smalls



I'm taking a sabbatical to discover myself....lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm taking a sabbatical to discover myself....lol



Dang snowflake.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Back to the topic...
> 
> Can I ask for help from a mod or an admin to create a thread asking for input of what the site wants for the calendar? The competition or the best of. The bulk of the site doesn't follow my shenanigans to give enough input. Or as the mods make a decision on the direction you want this to go.
> 
> ...



Kevin used to give me temporary mod power to do auction. Talk to @DKMD or Scott


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm taking a sabbatical to discover myself....lol


You made all the self discovery you needed at 11 years old like the rest of us.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin used to give me temporary mod power to do auction. Talk to @DKMD or Scott


Not going to happen, I can reach the ban button...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not going to happen, I can reach the ban button...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 11, 2018)

How about a simple pole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> How about a simple pole


WHY YOU!....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Could do a box challenge, but @Tony and @ripjack13 would probably want to enter their flat rate box collections!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Could do a box challenge, but @Tony and @ripjack13 would probably want to enter their flat rate box collections!



We could make a copy of the frb out of wood....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 13, 2018)

As the guy that organized the last calendar, with the time we had, asking for submissions was the best option. I would rather have been able to do something different but the time limits left it at what it was. And from a submission standpoint, we actually didn't get enough to be able to fill the calendar and I had to scour the site and use my judgement to complete it.

Also getting it done earlier would allow the ability to get an exact count of how many were to be ordered and be able to take advantage of better quantity pricing or sales and prevent anyone getting stuck with three or four calendars at the end.

The more I think about it, I'd love to see another competition or theme calendar just for variety sale and it gives another year for postings on the site to choose from

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## dehn0045 (Jul 13, 2018)

I like the box challenge idea.

Mallets are another project that you can incorporate a lot of different techniques.

The wood knife thing was cool, but I think something different is a better way to go


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Boxes leaves a lot of options... They could be flat work or turned. Mallets likewise fits that bill. Each leaves a lot of room for folks to play with what they are comfortable with, or allows's them to step outside their comfort zone..


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2018)

We just had a mallet swap...there was only 10 of us that entered.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

